# Interesting post flood goings on



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Funny how people act so shocked over simple natural occurances, like flooding.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Dam it up, build levees, contain it no matter what. Just like they do the Mississippi River. Oh wait, that one floods too. Just hope wise decisions are made about restoring and not restoring the previous channels.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

formerflatlander said:


> Dam it up, build levees, contain it no matter what. Just like they do the Mississippi River. Oh wait, that one floods too. Just hope wise decisions are made about restoring and not restoring the previous channels.



Pfffft, what are you even talking about??? Man was placed on this great Earth to conquer it! We tell Mother Nature where to go man, not the other way around... (sarcasm, and thick at that)


I hope one day we humans become intelligent enough to realize that just because a place is "pretty" it doesn't also mean that a it's safe place to put an advanced civilization.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice use of the word Pffft Jen...my prescription for mankind
A) breed like flies
B) accelerated development in coastal areas and floodplains
C) a Multi -billion dollar series of giant parabolic mirrors that focus rays on the ocean to heat it.

Good article Hojo ....it will be interesting to see how things have changed for better and for worse...I know hardly anyone runs it, but I was some coverage of Lefthand during the flood and they were next to a good sized drop I did not recognize...some reexploration will be fun....


----------

